

Apathy of the Google extension review process... - itissid

Application development should always be supported by the underlying platform developers.. iphone apps is supported well by apple, andrioid by google. While the quality of these two may be different due to the high standards that the two companies 
hold the developers to. It should be hard to set the infrastructure up, to packaging and deliver it to the end users. After all the hard work is done you are happy and just upload your beta tested package over the market while munching on a pizza celebrating your success!
Not so easy with chrome extensions... The support sucks... Worst the team that approves and reviews seems to be like a call center in an alternate universe living across a black hole.... Once your product enters for final review it almost never comes out.... And they make sure you never get to understand why or how...<p>Here is the thread unanswered on the support forum:<p>http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=180dff32974ef19b&#38;hl=en&#38;fid=180dff32974ef19b000491b267b5615f
======
agl
I'm sorry that you've had issues with the review system. A tiny number of
extensions are flagged for review automatically. In your case, it was not
because of NPAPI or file:// access. (The heuristic in this case resulted in a
false positive.)

(And uploading extensions from multiple accounts is likely to get the
attention of spam filters, so you should refrain from that.)

I am not typically an extension reviewer and I don't want to preempt them in
this case by approving it right now. However, I'll track someone down on
Monday. If you haven't seen any movement by Wednesday, email me (stick
@chromium.org on the end of my username.)

~~~
itissid
Thank you very much for your help I will keep on a look out for the status
change or any emails that come my way...

~~~
agl
This should have been resolved for you now.

------
itissid
Just to be clear, I want to be very clear to make the distinction between the
word "support team" which is the forum, which is not the point of criticism
here...They are very helpful always... its the extension reviewers who I am
talking about...

